# freerider und downhiller,gibts die hier noch?



## fastmike (6. Juni 2006)

im rhein-main gebiet,oder nur noch cross countreros,und die ganzen langweiligen afterwork cc-grueppchen


----------



## fUEL (6. Juni 2006)

fastmike schrieb:
			
		

> im rhein-main gebiet,oder nur noch cross countreros,und die ganzen langweiligen afterwork cc-grueppchen



Freundliche Art, fragen zu stellen. 
Es gibt bestimmt genauso langweilige FR und DD Grüppchen im Rhein Gebiet.    
Diese Überheblichkeit kotzt mich an . 
Schleich dich!
Gelangweilt von so viel Intolleranz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (6. Juni 2006)

fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> Freundliche Art, fragen zu stellen.
> Es gibt bestimmt genauso langweilige FR und DD Grüppchen im Rhein Gebiet.
> Diese Überheblichkeit kotzt mich an .
> Schleich dich!
> Gelangweilt von so viel Intolleranz


  Donnerstag?

@fastmike:


----------



## fUEL (6. Juni 2006)

Vielleicht mal ne langweilige Freeride Tour ??

50: 50 kann ich erst morgen mittag sagen.
Ruf mich an , Nummer steht immer im LMB

Gruß Frank


----------



## Mork vom Ork (6. Juni 2006)

@fuel 
Lieber Fuel,da du ja zu Höherem bestimmt bist und sich  nicht mit uns unteren Kasten des Tripple D Sports abgeben musst,möchte ich mal hier meine Meinung kundtun.

Vielleicht solltest du irgendwann mal die Auszeichnung als bester Thread Spalter des Taunus  bekommen.

Ich vermisse regelrecht,das ich noch níe an deinen geführten Touren teilgenommen habe,den da könnte ich dir meine Einstellung über dich direkt  weitergeben,so von Mann zu Mann ,ich denke du verstehst..

Du solltest dich besser aus den Sachen heraushalten ,wo du keine Ahnung hast oder vorgibst Ahnung zu haben.

Allgemein liebe ich diese  arrogante grosskotzige CC-Ader eines überheblichen Super Marathonisti.

Schöne Grüsse

@fastmike:lass dich nicht einschüchtern!


----------



## fUEL (6. Juni 2006)

Dieser gewaltandrohende und unverschämte Post wurde dem Moderator gemeldet. Die Urheberschaft mit den Leuten, die in der Vergangenheit schon öfters Gewalt angedroht  haben liegt nahe.


So ein Verhalten ist gg. jegliche Forumsregeln und Deine Meinung interessiert mich wirklich überhaupt nicht . 
Wird ja wohl auch einen Grund haben, warum sich jemand umbenennt von Fahrrad auf Mork......
Eine Meinung über Dich muß ich ja nun haben - dank der Unverschämtheiten. 
Gute Besserung 
Gruß Frank  


			
				Mork vom Ork schrieb:
			
		

> @fuel
> Lieber Fuel,da du ja zu Höherem bestimmt bist und sich  nicht mit uns unteren Kasten des Tripple D Sports abgeben musst,möchte ich mal hier meine Meinung kundtun.
> 
> Vielleicht solltest du irgendwann mal die Auszeichnung als bester Thread Spalter des Taunus  bekommen.
> ...


----------



## Mork vom Ork (6. Juni 2006)

Mein Schatz ,nur getroffene Hunde bellen!Eigentlich mag ich Dich ja ,ich hab doch das Schlimmste aus dem Post entfernt,können wir jetzt nicht mal gemeinsam eine schöne Runde drehen?


----------



## Freeride_Felix (6. Juni 2006)

servus,

klar gibts hier noch donwhiller!!! 

schöne grüße aus gelnhausen 


Felix


----------



## fUEL (6. Juni 2006)

Mork vom Ork schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Schatz ,nur getroffene Hund bellen!Eigentlich mag ich Dich ja ,ich hab doch das Schlimmste aus dem Post entfernt,können wir jetzt nicht mal gemeinsam eine schöne Runde drehen?



Zur Kenntniss genommen;Alle Posts gespeichert und gedruckt- urschriftlich und korrigierte Versionen.
Runden drehen nur Bahnradfahrer, meist  jedoch eher Ovale.


----------



## Mork vom Ork (6. Juni 2006)

fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Kenntniss genommen;Alle Posts gespeichert und gedruckt- urschriftlich und korrigierte Versionen.
> Runden drehen nur Bahnradfahrer, meist  jedoch eher Ovale.


Da hast du dir aber viel Mühe gemacht,kriege ich davon auch eine Abschrift?


----------



## dh-fabrikk (6. Juni 2006)

@fastmike:

Selbstverständlich gibts im Rhein-Main noch Vollblut-Freerider.
Vorzugsweise aber bergab im Bikepark und Co.

@Mork Nano,Nano alles Planeti auf den äusseren Fr-Ringen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CycleCraft CSP (6. Juni 2006)

@ fuel:      
@dh-fabrik: wie siehts aus mim fuel nen langweiligen 4meter drop in winterberg???
komm langweilig halt oder??


----------



## fUEL (6. Juni 2006)

fastmike schrieb:
			
		

> im rhein-main gebiet,oder nur noch *cross countreros*,und die *ganzen langweiligen afterwork cc-grueppchen*




Sauber gestartet.
Für die, die nicht lesen können, das ist die Eröffnung des Threads Ihr Haarund Threadspaltervolk


----------



## Mork vom Ork (6. Juni 2006)

Mit soviel Gardaseeerfahrung dürfte es Ihm ja leicht fallen.


----------



## oldrizzo (6. Juni 2006)

geht das nicht mal ohne zoff?


----------



## dh-fabrikk (6. Juni 2006)

CycleCraft CSP schrieb:
			
		

> @ fuel:
> @dh-fabrik: wie siehts aus mim fuel nen langweiligen 4meter drop in winterberg???
> komm langweilig halt oder??



Aber nur mit dem Ladybike!!


----------



## Mork vom Ork (6. Juni 2006)

Lieber so :

[URL=http://www.lachmeister.de]
	
[/URL]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (6. Juni 2006)

Schnell noch was posten bevor der Thread geschlossen wird    

   ​


----------



## Erdi01 (6. Juni 2006)

Die Smilies sind GEIL  

Der Rest fürn A Punkt Punkt Punkt


----------



## CycleCraft CSP (6. Juni 2006)

schon fett,
naja lasst doch den armen CC fahrer, kann halt nicht anders.

hey cc is doch so (s...w)cooool 
immer schön abwärtsorientiert fahren herr fuel, schön mit protek damit auch ja nichts passiert


----------



## fastmike (6. Juni 2006)

sag mal fuel tickt du noch?der thread is an die bergabsportler gerichtet,bleib doch beim cc-thread und misch dich net ein,was geht so in der fr-szene im rhein main bin schon lang nicht mehr in d-land gewesen.wieso sollte der thread geschlossen werden,kommt halt wieder runter!is halt echt nur rallyzeugs hier


----------



## dh-fabrikk (6. Juni 2006)

Doppelspalter schalten den Thread ab,schnell.

Seltsam in Bayern scheinen die Biker eine andere Sprache zu sprechen.

Da wo ich gerade noch 3 Meter am Nürnberger Schmausenbuck runter gedropt bin,fährt der nächste CC/RR-Fahrer zugegeben etwas stolperig hinunter,aber er schafft das ohne Sturz.

Und man macht sich gegenseitig Mut und Komplimente statt ständig auf einander ein zu hacken.

Aber das scheint hier nicht möglich sein.

Nur weiter so


----------



## fastmike (6. Juni 2006)

wie siehts mittlerweile in beerfelden aus,war mal jemand da?und kann man am feuerberg noch shuttlen


----------



## dh-fabrikk (6. Juni 2006)

In Beerfelden war ich vor 2 Jahren das letzte mal.Lift gibts keinen mehr nur noch ungeregelten Shuttle.Nach den schlechten Nachrichten Anfang des Jahres haben wir Feuerberg ausgelassen.
Momentan platzt Winterberg aus allen Nähten vor lauter Bikern aber man muss halt unter der Woche hinfahren um nicht ne halbe Stunde am  Lift zu stehen.

Wir waren jetzt über Pfingsten da und es hat sich gelohnt.Egal was du im Abfahrtsbereich bevorzugst,dort findest du es


----------



## WODAN (7. Juni 2006)

Guden Tach an alle bergab-orientierten Biker im Rhein-Main (und die mitlesen und hier nichts zu suchen haben!)!!!

Wie wärs wenn wir uns mal in einen CC-Thread einmischen???
Vielleicht sollte man so anfangen....

"Warum habt Ihr denn so enge Hosen an? (ist da etwa nichts drin?) Wieso rasiert ihr euch denn die Beine? (das machen doch nur Frauen!)
Und wieso müßt ihr euch immer in Sachen einmischen, wo ihr lieber ruhig sein solltet??? (das geht an eine bestimmte Person, mein besonderer Freund hier!)" 

Warum spaltet immer und immer wieder dieser unerträgliche Mensch dieses Forum??? Hast Du kein normales Leben???

Bei einem Treffen im Wald garantiere ich für nichts!!!

Grüße aus Dallas!

Notiz an den Mod: es wurden keine Personen direkt angegriffen, aber trotzdem wäre es besser diese Thema zu schliessen


----------



## CycleCraft CSP (7. Juni 2006)

hehe nicht genug eier in der hose für cc...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (7. Juni 2006)

Wenn man einen Thread gleich mit einer Provokation 





> oder nur noch cross countreros,und die ganzen langweiligen afterwork cc-grueppchen


 startet, ist doch zu erwarten, daß sich nicht DDD-ler zu Wort melden und sich die Geschichte dann aufschaukelt. Dabei ist das doch niemandem wirklich zu was gut (wenn doch, dann klär mich mal bitte jemand über den sinn von solchem Hickhack auf) und fördert auch nicht unbedingt den sinn dieses Threads, oder? Verstehe sowieso nicht, warum man immer verbal gegenseitig aufeinander eindreschen muß, wo wir doch eigentlich alle nur auf die eine oder andere Weise Fahrrad fahren wollen. Mit was für einem Rad und wo man seine Prioritäten setzt ist doch jedem selbst überlassen und mit etwas Toleranz auf allen Seiten gegenüber dem jeweils anderen auch machbar, oder?

Wenn das...


			
				WODAN schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wärs wenn wir uns mal in einen CC-Thread einmischen???
> Vielleicht sollte man so anfangen....
> 
> "Warum habt Ihr denn so enge Hosen an? (ist da etwa nichts drin?) Wieso rasiert ihr euch denn die Beine? (das machen doch nur Frauen!)


... die essentiellen Fragen sind, die das Verständnis für CC-Fahrer so schwer machen, dann mal eine kurze Aufklärung über die Hintergründe dazu:

- Beine rasieren: Die allerwenigsten tun das (schätze 10-20%) und bei den Nicht-Profis hat das den Grund, daß Schürfwunden so schneller heilen (weniger Haare in der Wunde). Außerdem erkennt man Zecken schneller und wird so weniger von diesen lästigen Viechern angesaugt.

- Lycras: Erstens müssen bei CC-Fahrern keine Protektoren drunter passen. Zweitens fährt man beim CC des öfteren auch Trails in der Ebene oder auch bergauf, sprich der Sattel ist oben und da bleibt man dann definitiv weniger mit der Hose am Sattel hängen. Sind also ganz praktische Gründe. Im übrigen tragen durchaus auch mal Downhiller Lycra: 





Fabien Barel, Livigno 2005




Steve Peat, auch Livigno 2005

So, jetzt wünsch ich noch allen viel Spaß am Biken und melde mich aus diesem Thread wieder ab!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (7. Juni 2006)

Klares analytisches Denken gepaart mit der nötigen Intelligenz für soziales Miteinander.


----------



## fUEL (7. Juni 2006)

CycleCraft CSP schrieb:
			
		

> hehe nicht genug eier in der hose für cc...


Frag mal die Mama, warum sie Dir keinen Anstand beibringt. Fürs Fahrradkaufen ist sie ja auch zuständig vielleicht kann sie die Sozialisationsrückstande mit Dir noch aufarbeiten. Ansonsten sehe ich für die weiter Sozialisation kein Ende in der Adoleszens sondern ein weiteres Verweilen in der infantilen Phase bis zum Lebensende. -
Wohl kein Einzelfall, leider

Salute

und ansonsten Tschüß und Hals und Beinbruch Euch allen oder soll ich um Missverständnisse auszuschliessen sagen Mast und Schotbruch


----------



## oldrizzo (7. Juni 2006)

@ schwarzer kater:

wie du vllt. weisst, geht es hier eigentlich um etwas anderes. das ganze hat mit pro-/contra-cc oder -ddd diskussionen nichts mehr zu tun. 

ob man auf den aufruf von fastmike mit den worten von fuel reagieren muss? ich weiss es nicht! der aufruf richtete sich ja nun mal an die bergaborientierte fraktion und vllt. weht da ein sprachlich rauheres windchen, als es manchem biker lieb ist, aber dennoch sind die worte von fastmike nicht mehr und nicht weniger als eine lustige anspielung. aber man kann aus fast jedem satz eine kriegserklÃ¤rung herauslesen, wenn man will.

zu fuel kann ich nur eines sagen: 

ich habe immer noch einige recht angriffslustige pm's von dir, teilweise mit an den haaren herbeigezogenen, haltlosen vorwÃ¼rfen. auf meine deine pmâs betreffenden letzte frage, hast du schlicht und ergreifend nicht antworten kÃ¶nnen. du drohst gerne mit den mods, spielst dich als bikender allesversteher auf und bÃ¼gelst alles nieder, was nicht deiner meinung ist. nicht besonders rÃ¼hmlich. auf deinen sprachlichen hÃ¶henflÃ¼gen vergisst du vllt. vor lauter selbstverliebtheit, die von dir so oft gepredigte toleranz gegenÃ¼ber anderen. 

fÃ¼r mich bist und bleibst du einfach eine arme, selbstdarstellerische wurst. und soziale kompetenz ist nicht dein fachgebiet!


----------



## CycleCraft CSP (7. Juni 2006)

fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> Frag mal die Mama, warum sie Dir keinen Anstand beibringt. Fürs Fahrradkaufen ist sie ja auch zuständig vielleicht kann sie die Sozialisationsrückstande mit Dir noch aufarbeiten. Ansonsten sehe ich für die weiter Sozialisation kein Ende in der Adoleszens sondern ein weiteres Verweilen in der infantilen Phase bis zum Lebensende. -
> Wohl kein Einzelfall, leider
> 
> Salute
> ...




aaalllsooo: wer von uns hat den mit dem mist angefangen und ist denn der angrifslustige  .... (will jetzt nicht ausm forum fliegen deshalb lass ich es lieber), würde ich mal an deiner stelle zur muddi zurück und mich nochmal aufklären lassen. des weiteren kennst du mich gar nicht und kannst gar nichts über mein soziales leben wissen und über mein verhalten...
auch hier würde ich nochmal zu muddi zurückgehen um nochmal soziales miteinander erklärt zu bekommen....

hmm fahrradkaufen, woher willst du denn wissen das meine mutter mir das gekauft hat??? bist wohl allmächtig und weißt alles hmm. 
weißte was solltest mal mehr hirn einschalten. kauf dir nen paar plastik eier und geh cc fahren.


so an alle anderen hier fahrt fleißig weiter und ich scheiß jetzt auf die weiteren dummen angriffslustigen kommentare von fuel....

keep on riding your bike hard


----------



## Trollobaby (7. Juni 2006)

ihr habt auch nichts zu tun oder ??
ich arbeite jetzt noch eineinhalb stunden und dann gehe ich biken.


----------



## fastmike (7. Juni 2006)

der fuel muss halt auch mal was sagen,menno.und jez schaukelt das ding hier net so auf,relax.wie isses wetter eiglt. grad am feldi?


----------

